# Ulcerative Dermatitis



## ashrussell (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello all!

I run a rescue for pocket pets and we had a large group of mice (like 40 mice) come in about 6 months ago. They are all related (very inbred as the person who surrendered them did not have males/females separated.)

Over the course of the last few months we have had at least 6 mice present with hair loss, itching and then oozy skin. We have treated with Revolution with no improvement and skin scrapings are negative. Our vet believes it is ulcerative dermatitis. She recommends we treat symptomatically with neoporin and keeping nails trim. However, so far this does not seem to be helping these little guys. Does anyone have any other ideas/advice on what we can do to relieve their pain? Any other resources you can point me to? I need to send information to our adopters and fosters as well and want to have as much to give them as possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.If the mice were mine after first treating for parasites and ringworm and a course of antibiotics I would want to try a steroid cream.Lots of us have had the occasional mouse that has had the obsessive scratching.Sometimes they lose ears due to the obsessive scratching and go on to recover and sometimes it never stops and leads to deterioration in the animal and euthanasia.Steroids seem to offer the most success.


----------

